# Lost PFD on Poudre - NRS Zen Rescue - Bridges take out 7/23



## ThorOdinSon (Jul 25, 2016)

After a private rafting trip past the Mish I took off a borrowed PFD (NRS - Zen Rescue) and set it by the raft in the parking lot attended by our significant others. I shuttled up to get another car and the vest was gone.
Let me know if you see or hear anything about this PFD 970 286 8827. Had an NRS knife on the front as well.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

*Possibly found your PFD*

Hi ThorOdinSon, 

I found an NRS PFD that was left on the beach at BTO downstream of the lower stairs, not in the parking lot, next to a paddle and a warm, open beer.

The PFD wasn't near any piles of gear as there were no rafts or boats in the parking lot and it was about 8pm. The lot was empty other than me, some friends of mine and a group of teenagers who had just arrived so this may or may not be the vest you are looking for.

If you think you may have forgotten your PFD on the rocky beach PM me with the color and we'll see if this is the same item you're looking for.

Thanks,

Jen


----------



## ThorOdinSon (Jul 25, 2016)

that's me wearing it on Saturday


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

You left the PFD and also that paddle on the beach, I'll text you so we can get your paddle and PFD back to you.


----------



## ThorOdinSon (Jul 25, 2016)

This is amazing! I was borrowing all the gear from a friend. Thank you so much for responding! I am so grateful. Losing the vest was really putting a dark cloud over what was otherwise an awesome day on the river. Thanks again a thousand times!


----------

